# Vodafone Lieferdauer inbezug iphone 4S + vertrag?



## Jayceon Taylor (2. Juni 2012)

Gute Tag 

Meine Frage ist weiß jemand wie lange es dauert bis man ein Iphone 4S mit Vertrag geliefert kriegt von Vodafone?

Hab am Donnerstag bestellt gegen 16:00 uhr und habe auch nach gefragt ob's auf Lager ist mir wurde gesagt es ist auf lager und innerhalb 48 Std lieferbar.

Kommt es noch heute oder Montag? oder sogar dienstag oder noch später?

Hat jemand erfahrung?

MFG Taylor ich bedanke mich schon mal


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Juni 2012)

Du hast also Online bestellt.
Hast du von Vodafone eine Email bestätigung bekommen.
Meistens steht da eine Nr. für die Sendungsverfolgung.


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (2. Juni 2012)

Ja ich habe bei Vodafone bestellt.
Ich hab nur eine Email bekommen wo steht ''Ihre Bestellung bla bla bla '' da sit halt die Rechnung nochmal aufgelistet & und eine Nummer für [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-1]Bearbeitungs-Status.
Hab dann drauf geklickt und da steht seit Freitag morgen wird dem Frachtführer übergeben.
[/SIZE][/FONT]


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Juni 2012)

Dann könnte es sein das du dein Handy erst anfang der Woche bekommen kannst.
Tröste dich.Habe heute auch ein Paket erwartet und Hermes schreibt das der Empfänger nicht angetroffen wurde.
Dabei ist meine Frau daheim und es hat nicht mal geklingelt.
Jetzt bekomme Ich es erst am Montag.


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (2. Juni 2012)

Echt Mies...aber sowas von ..hab mich so gefreut ..dann haben wir wohl heute pech xD trotzdem vielen dank.
Komisch das sie so lange brauchen um ein Paket einem Logistik Unternehmen zu übergeben.. >.<

Montag Schule bis 16:00 uhr dann direkt zum Zahnarzt..bedeutet wohl noch 2-3 Tage warten bis ich das in der Hand habe.. ;(


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Juni 2012)

Drück die Daumen das du es bald hast


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (2. Juni 2012)

danke danke


----------



## Per4mance (3. Juni 2012)

kommt auch immer drauf an wie schnell die da im lager sind oder wieviel die rausschicken müssen. DHl is bei mir immer richtig schnell sofern es auch gleich rausgeht.

hab zb am dienstag nen handy bestellt bei cyberport und per paypal bezahlt, am mittwoch war es da und das mit standartversand


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (4. Juni 2012)

Ja Cyberport ist echt schnell war bei mir genau so mit dem galaxy nexus donnerstag bestellt & samstag hatte ich's.
Aber jetzt ist mein iPhone immer noch nicht da !  und langsam echt sauer aufgrund null informationen !
Das iPhone ist auf Lager habe nachgefragt und auf der Homepage stand auch Lieferbar innerhalb 48 Stunden.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Juni 2012)

Frage : Hast du einen Neuen Vertrag abgeschlossen oder ist es eine Vertragsverlängerung.


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (4. Juni 2012)

Neuen Vertrag^^


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Juni 2012)

Dann musst du leider etwas warten.
Bei Neukunden ( Online ) ist Vodafone leider nicht der schnellste.


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (4. Juni 2012)

Merk ich.
Aber Donnerstag stand im Status das der Vertrag auf Kaufmännischer ebene sag ich mal abgewickelt wurde bzw fertig weiter geleiletet wurde.
Und was mich wundert das da seit donnerstag abend steht das es in der zustellung ist ''Dem Frachtführer übergeben''


edit: hier mal ein Bild 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Juni 2012)

Was im Status steht muss auch nicht leider immer stimmen.

Warum bist du nicht in einen Shop gegangen und hast da dein Vertrag gemacht.


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (4. Juni 2012)

Bin keine 18.
Meine Vater arbeitet bis zur späten Stunde und meine Mutter war krank an dem donnerstag bis zum gestrigen Tag^^


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Juni 2012)

Also hast du den Vertrag über deine Eltern laufen lassen.


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (4. Juni 2012)

Jap aber ich bezahle den


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Juni 2012)

In Post 13 steht das es in Zustellung ist.
Dann könnte es passieren das du es die Tage hast.


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (4. Juni 2012)

das steht da seit donnerstag 18 uhr ca 

edit: ich hab nicht mal eine Trackingnummer sonst was xD irgendwas stimmt da nicht.. nicht mal im vodafone forum kann mir geholfen werden


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Juni 2012)

Auch nicht die Hotline.

Vodafone sollte sich mal einen Neuen Lieferanten besorgen


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (4. Juni 2012)

Kenn die Hotline nicht und find die auch irgendwie nicht >.< 

Ja das vielt auch aber vielt spinnt ja einfach dieser Status  manchmal geht der gar nicht 

Aber echt Mies..das warten tut weh  so ein Handy .. ich kanns kaum erwarten


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Juni 2012)

Vodafone Kundenbetreuung ist rund um die Uhr für Sie da

Kuckst du hier


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (4. Juni 2012)

vielen dank .. was soll ich nun fragen haha 

edit: da sind viele Bereiche doch keiner ist eigt für mein Problem


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Juni 2012)

Dann heisst es warten bis das Iphone ankommt


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (4. Juni 2012)

-.- nicht lustig


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Juni 2012)

Kannst ja berichten wenn es da ist.


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (4. Juni 2012)

Mach ich ''Nächstes Jahr''


----------



## Per4mance (4. Juni 2012)

irgendwo anrufen, normal verbinden die dich weiter. kann auch sein das das ne standartanwort/liferdauer ist und die haben garkeins auf lager


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. Juni 2012)

Ist dein Iphone angekommen


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (15. Juni 2012)

ja


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Juni 2012)

Viel Spaß damit


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (16. Juni 2012)

danke


----------

